# Solo acoustic version of 'Tears in Heaven'...



## distressed_romeo (May 21, 2007)

YouTube - Peo Kindgren plays "Tears in Heaven"

Someone else posted another video of this guy recently. An absolutely beautiful performance...


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 21, 2007)

YouTube - Eric Clapton - Tears in Heaven

...And here's the original just 'cos it's awesome.


----------



## telecaster90 (Jun 2, 2007)

Man, that was amazing. That dude can play


----------



## Steve (Jun 2, 2007)

Beautiful song.


----------

